# URGENT: FEDERAL and AMERICAN EAGLE .45 ACP Recall



## Ranger_Smoothie (Feb 10, 2011)

*URGENT! PLEASE SPREAD THIS FAR AND WIDE!*

I just received an email from a guy with an attachment from Federal Premium Ammunition. The attachment is an urgent recall of some lots of Federal and American Eagle .45 ammo.
***Please read all of this if you have ANY .45 ACP ammunition from American Eagle, Champion, GoldMedal, Hi-Shok, or Federal.***
I checked Federal's web site, but saw nothing about this recall as of 12 PM on February 10th, so I called them to make sure this wasn't a hoax.
IT IS REAL.

The email was from a guywho said that an H&K, using the ammo mentioned in the recall, blew up in someone's hand a couple of weeks ago at the Hampton Road Criminal Justice Training Academy!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2/07/11
FEDERAL and AMERICAN EAGLE
45 AUTO PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING
Immediate Action Required
FEDERAL CARTRIDGE COMPANY • 900 BOB EHLEN DRIVE • ANOKA, MN 55303 • PHONE 763.323.2300 • Toll Free: 1-800-322-2342
Certain lots of recently manufactured 45 Auto ammunition may contain an incorrect propellant charge. Use of product from these lots may result in firearm damage and possible serious injury.
DO NOT USE PRODUCT FROM THE FOLLOWING LOTS:
38X628 through 38X765
38T401 through 38T414
If you have in your possession any 45 Auto with the following brand names and part numbers, check to see if your ammunition package contains the above lots: American Eagle® (AE45A, AE45N1, or AE45A250), Champion™ (WM5233), GoldMedal® (GM45B), Hi-Shok® (45C, 45D) and Federal® Personal Defense® (C45C, C45D).
THIS WARNING APPLIES ONLY TO THE LOTS LISTED ABOVE.
If you possess ammunition from any of these lots, or have questions concerning this warning, please contact us at 1-800-831-0850 or 1-800-322-2342 and ask for Product Service.
Federal will provide replacement product and will cover the cost of returning the affected product.
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
http://www.federalpremium.com/pdf/45_Auto_warning.pdf


----------

